# Mawkish



## eno2

Hallo

Mawkish is overly sentimental. Er moet een goed Nederlands woord bestaan voor overdreven sentimenteel. Misschien...
<My father becomes mawkish when he talks about his childhood.>
Spaans: (WR) sensiblero, empalagoso, pasteloso, almibaroso, almibarado. Sensiblero lijkt het best. VD geeft overgevoelig voor sensiblero. Overgevoelig is niet helemaal hetzelfde als  mawkish/overdreven sentimenteel. 
Frans: ((WR) mièvre, wat 'zoetelijk' geeft in vertaling (VD),  een woord dat ik nooit gebruik noch kende. Wel 'zoetsappig', maar dat is het ook niet.


----------



## eno2

Mawkish zal 'oversentimenteel' zijn, en niet 'overgevoelig'.


----------



## marrish

Misschien... larmoyant ?


----------



## eno2

Het iik vind het zeker in het betekenisveld.  Synoniemennet geeft ook sentimenteel. 
Ik dacht aan larmoyant als huilerig en DVD bevestigt dat. Maar geeft ook: 'sentimenteel-bedroefd'  als compound beschrijving.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Een goed equivalent zou "zeemzoeterig" zijn.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

Ik denk dat de meesten 'sentimenteel' zouden gebruiken in de context van de O.P. <Mijn vader wordt helemaal sentimenteel wanneer hij over zijn jeugd spreekt.>
Maar zeemzoeterig ligt mogelijks wel binnen het betekenisveld van Mawkish, denk ik.
Het normale adjectief is 'zeemzoet'. Zeemzoeterig: Zeer weinig hits in Google.

Happy endings van films zijn dikwijls 'mawkish'. Zeemzoeterig?


----------



## CarlitosMS

Suikerzoet of zeemzout zou het een goede keuze zijn in dit geval.


----------



## eno2

Zeemzoet inderdaad voor 'mawkish'.
Beter ook dan 'zoetelijk' uit de O.P.
Thanks.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Klef is ook een goede keuze, maar eigenlijk ben ik daar niet zo zeker van.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Klef_, inderdaad, iets waar je een ongemakkelijk plakkerig gevoel van krijgt.


----------

